# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks' actress quits after a year

## instinct

Hollyoaks actress Hannah Tointon has quit the Chester-based soap after only one year, Digital Spy can exclusively reveal.

The 19-year-old – who plays Katy Fox in the Channel 4 soap – joined the show in April and featured heavily in the 'Who Pushed Clare?' storyline which saw her character being driven over the edge of a cliff by evil Clare Cunningham (Gemma Bissix).

Her character was also recently involved in a boiler leak plot which subsequently saved a viewer's life.

Speaking of her decision to leave, Hannah – sister to EastEnders' Kara Tointon who plays Dawn Swann – told DS: "I've had such an amazing time at Hollyoaks and I've met so many lovely people.

"It's been brilliant and it's been a really difficult decision to leave. I always said that I'd only do a year and I feel that now is the right time to leave and try something new.

"I'd especially like to thank Bryan Kirkwood and Tony Wood for giving me such great storylines to work on. I'll miss the show and everyone here so much."

Producer Bryan Kirkwood said: "This is a decision which Hannah has come to on her own and I respect her for wanting to move on and try new things.

"She's a lovely young actress who doesn't want to be stuck in one place for too long and I wish her all the very best for the future."

A show source added: "There's quite a big long-running story involving Warren and Louise which bubbles through the early months of next year, so there's a good exit already planned for Katy."

Hannah is due to film her final scenes for the soap in February but will remain on screen until April.

*Source: Digital Spy*


Personally I'm going to miss her and I thought she was a great addition to the cast. Very disappointed that she's leaving because I almost enjoy all her scenes (except for the ones with John Paul)

----------

tammyy2j (05-11-2007)

----------


## Bryan

:Cheer:   :Big Grin:  OMG! Things can only get better from here on in!  :Bow:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Wonder if she quit or she knew that they werent going tp renew her contract!  :Ponder:  lol

I am glad she's left, and Im sure she will have a bright future ahead of her in panto! I do hope its the last we will see of her on our screens though - cause she really cant act for toffee!  :Lol:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

:Thumbsup:   Good news, sure she'll find something else to do, no real loss for me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

I did quite like her in the end, its a shame when characters are in it for short periods of time

----------


## Katy

Thank GOd, maybe they will get a decent new character in the future. Things can only get better. She was awful.

----------


## instinct

Really, nobody likes her? I'm suprised I thought she was great.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

She is stupid for leaving just after a year. She will regret it.

----------


## instinct

> She is stupid for leaving just after a year. She will regret it.


I know, I mean whats the point of joining if you are going to leave so quick and I know she says that she wants to try new things but if you think about it her Hollyoaks role is still pretty new and under-developed. there is so much more they could do with her character with some creative thinking and writing.

I don't know what she's going to do because all soapstars say they want to try things and end up nowhere. I say stay at the top when your there (well it's as far as she as an actress is going to go, sounds harsh but in most soap actors or actress' cases it's true).

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by Chloe O'Brien
> 
> 
> She is stupid for leaving just after a year. She will regret it.
> 
> 
> I know, I mean whats the point of joining if you are going to leave so quick and I know she says that she wants to try new things but if you think about it her Hollyoaks role is still pretty new and under-developed. there is so much more they could do with her character with some creative thinking and writing.
> 
> I don't know what she's going to do because all soapstars say they want to try things and end up nowhere. I say stay at the top when your there (well it's as far as she as an actress is going to go, sounds harsh but in most soap actors or actress' cases it's true).


Yeah, but is it really a case of her contract wasnt going to get renewed, soooo she got in there first and said she was leaving?   :Ponder:  

I personally think they should leave it a bit then recast the role, as their is more mileage in it, to someone who can act!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Really, nobody likes her? I'm suprised I thought she was great.


Same here! It's to shame to see her go, she should arrive on EE.. She could actually be Dawn's something since she's her sister lol..

----------


## Abbie

I liked her as well, I wonder how she'll though?  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she should arrive on EE..


spicy take that back  :EEK!:  lol

Im glad shes going, she could have been an ok character if played by a decent actress.

----------


## Debs

:EEK!:   she is leaving already  :EEK!:  

 :Crying:  noooooooooo, she was the only reason i watched it, best actress ever  :Crying:    Im gutted she is leaving  :Crying:  


 :Big Grin:   :Lol:  

good riddance i say  :Lol: 

hmmm wonder is there is any chance of her taking justin with her, suppose cant be that lucky!!!!!

----------


## Debs

> Wonder if she quit or she knew that they werent going tp renew her contract!  lol
> 
> I am glad she's left, and Im sure she will have a bright future ahead of her in panto! I do hope its the last we will see of her on our screens though - cause she really cant act for toffee!


 
 :Lol:   :Lol:  she isnt even good enough for panto  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by pinkbanana
> 
> 
> Wonder if she quit or she knew that they werent going tp renew her contract!  lol
> 
> I am glad she's left, and Im sure she will have a bright future ahead of her in panto! I do hope its the last we will see of her on our screens though - cause she really cant act for toffee! 
> 
> 
>  
>   she isnt even good enough for panto


awww, Now come on she wasnt THAT bad a three year old could do panto

----------


## Debs

> Originally Posted by Debs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pinkbanana
> ...


a 3 year old would be great to watch in panto, could act better too and is at least cute  :Big Grin:

----------


## LostVoodoo

hey, i was in panto for years- its actually exhausting! plus you need more than one tone of voice, so there's no way she could manage it.

----------


## Abbie

> hey, i was in panto for years- its actually exhausting! plus you need more than one tone of voice, so there's no way she could manage it.


Well I agree with that, I know people who do panto, plus when you go, you can hear the tone in theor voice

----------


## tammyy2j

great news she is an terrible actress and useless character

----------


## Katy

she had best not turn up in eastenders. I reckon it will be the bill, thats where they usually end up once or panto. I think she would make a great tree.

----------

Debs (05-11-2007)

----------


## Debs

> she had best not turn up in eastenders. I reckon it will be the bill, thats where they usually end up once or panto. I think she would make a great tree.


 
 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   WOODEN :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------

